
Cavity two-thirds the size of Manhattan discovered under Antarctic glacier - crispinb
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/feb/07/cavity-two-thirds-the-size-of-manhattan-discovered-under-antarctic-glacier
======
crispinb
But the climate's always changing .. sky is falling in lol .. it's snowing
here what global warming lol .. what about Al Gore .. it hasn't warmed since
1996 .. what about the promised ice age .. blah blah.

~~~
masonic
You resubmitted this (already submitted 6 times this week[0]) just to make
this comment?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19054136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19054136)

210+ points

~~~
crispinb
Why on earth would I do that? It's a pretty basic principle of charity to
assume error before malevolent intent.

